# got my cosson gigs



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well my gigs came in today


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Look sweet!


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

good stuff you will like


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

I had set love them


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Those are some nice looking gig heads. :thumbsup:


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

How much do those cost?


----------

